# Verstärkung im Team



## Dargrimm (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Miteinander, 

seit gestern haben wir wieder frisches Blut in unseren Reihen und werden tatkräftig (hoffe ich doch) von neuen Freiwilligen unterstützt. 

Vielleicht könnten sich diejenigen mal kurz vorstellen und sagen, welche Gebiete oder Klassen-Qeusts sie eintragen könnten. 

Nur Mut, keine falsche Scheu, es beisst Euch niemand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (28. Februar 2008)

Doch, ich beiße.
Vergessen?


----------



## Dargrimm (29. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Doch, ich beiße.
> Vergessen?



Okay okay, den Blodberry kann ich Tanken, dann könnt Ihr Euch solang schnell vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (29. Februar 2008)

Okay da ich die Tankqualitäten von Dargrimm kenne werd ich mich mal ganz schnell vorstellen, da er in 5 min vor Angst wegrennen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also im RL heiß ich Moritz oder auch Möre und studiere zur Zeit Informatik an der TU Ilmenau.
Ingame bin besser bekannt als Dalatar , Lvl. 50 Kundiger. Bin in der gleichen Sippe wie Dargrimm  (Lach en Annun).
Ich hab den Auftrag von Dargrimm eine Tugend-Datenbank zu erstellen, hab aber schon gemerkt das in der Kartendatenbank einiges fehlt was man noch eintragen könnte ( Nebelgebirge Buch 12-Gebiete).

So das solls erstmal gewesen sein, ich seh schon das der Dargrimm fast down ist, also werd ich mal verschwinden, man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (29. Februar 2008)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Okay da ich die Tankqualitäten von Dargrimm kenne werd ich mich mal ganz schnell vorstellen, da er in 5 min vor Angst wegrennen wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als ob ein 44er Waffi mich überhaupt treffen würde... Frechheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber: Willkommen im Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (29. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- beißt? Hum ob er schnell genug an mein Pet vorbei kommt? Na ich wage es zu bezweifeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Aber zu mir. Ich heisse Thomas. Bin gelernter Bäcker(mit Mehlstauballergie) und nu staatlich geprüfter Lebensmitteltechniker Fachbereich Verarbeitunstechnik. Vom Wohnort kann ich sagen, wenn FloZwo sich mal nicht benimmt kann ich recht zügig bei ihm vorbeischaun um ihm auf die Finger zu klopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Politisch bin ich in der Piratenpartei Bayern aktiv. Und man muss sagen bei uns gibts eigentlich niemandem der sich das Internet ausdrucken lässt und nix versteht *FG*. Und auch die Einstellung zum Onlinespielen ist anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Bei der Datenbank kann ich Quests und Wegepunkte recht quer durch die Levelbereiche einbringen, da ich wie Trantor Twinker bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ansonsten könnt ich auch etwas bei ner Crafterdatenbank beitragen da ich mittlerweile keinen Char mehr unter Virtuosen eines Berufes hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

IG bin ich mit meinem 50er Kundi auf Belegaer beheimatet wo sich wohl keiner vom Buffed-Team tummelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So ich hoffe das reicht erstmal.


----------



## Kcrs (19. März 2008)

dan stell ich doch werend Dargrimm tankt vor.
weiß garned was ich sagen aoll auf jeden fall ich spiel eine Elbin Kundige
ich habe jetzt schon ein paar karten punkte eingetragen Quest trage ich eigentlich niht o gerne ein oder auch Gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich spiele auf dem server morthond oder auf dem server Maiar aber mehr auf morthond
-Mann Waffenschmied Waffenbauer lvl: och in aufbau
-Elbin Kundige Endecker lvl:17/18 steigt aber rasant schnell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst weis ich nichts auser ihr schaut in mein Profil und lesst das über mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis dene euer Kcrs


<-------------------------------------------------(mybuffes profil)


----------



## vbvler (26. Mai 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> IG bin ich mit meinem 50er Kundi auf Belegaer beheimatet wo sich wohl keiner vom Buffed-Team tummelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keiner?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Stimmt doch gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn ich schwirr auch auf Belegaer herum. Zum einen mit meinem Kundigen (50), zum zweiten mit einem Jäger (kurz vor 36) einem Barden (41) und einem Schurken (18, weil dauert halt länger bei der Schleicherei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) Somit kann man man getrost sagen : "You are not alone"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nun zu mir: Ich heiße René (wohne vor der preußischen Grenze in Bayern (Donau ist gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin aber keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), bin Verzinker von Beruf (Schichtsdienst) und muss mich nun erstmal hier aklimatisieren, bevor ich was dazu sagen kann wo ich helfen kann (siehe Chars ist eigentlich fast überall was möglich).

Ach bevor ichs vergesse: Crafting mäßig habe ich 2xSchürfer GM, 2xBauer GM, 1xFörster GM, der Gelehrte ist kurz davor GM zu werden. Schneiderlein und Drechsler sowie Waffenschmied entwickeln sich aber auch ganz prickelnd. Also auch hier wäre sicherlich noch etwas möglich.

In dem Sinne 
René


----------



## Gocu (18. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin Gocu wie man auch lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heiße mit richtigem Namen Christian, bin 16 Jahre alt und komme jetzt in das 2. Jahr des 10 Schuljahres auf einer Privatschule (Bekannt als BF2 kennen vielleicht welche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

In HdRO heiße ich ganz normal Gocu und bin Mitglied der Sippe "Die Bruderschaft" auf Belegaer. Ich hoffe ich kann hier einiges helfen da ich Buffed einfach super finde und auch die Community, daher möchte ich gerne auch bei etwas mit anpacken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so das wars erstmal von mir man sieht sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (19. Juni 2008)

Na dann mal hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (26. Juni 2008)

Dann stell ich mich au ma kurz vor mein Name ist Simon bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Freiburg,
ingame spiele ich einen Zwerg Wächter auf Maiar.
Ich habe das Spiel kurz nach dem Release mal angezockt, es dann aber doch sein lassen weil ich mit WoW im Moment ncoh bedient war jetzt habe ich WoW komplett fallen lassen und bin jezz bei HdRO voll dabei. Und im Moment auf der Suche nach na Raidsippe
joa, das wars dann erstmal, ne 
man sieht sich 
LG


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2008)

So, dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor:
Ich heisse Max, bin 17 Jahre alt, wohne in Rosenheim(Oberbayern) und befinde mich zurzeit in der Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration.
Ich spiele jetzt seit gut 2 Wochen in HdRO einen Hauptmann, Stufe 21, auf dem Server Morthond und auch wenn das noch keine lange Zeit ist werde ich mein Bestes zur Datenbank beitragen.
Bin ja auch kein MMORPG-Neuling, nach fast 2 Jahren World of Warcraft und ein paar Brocken Guild Wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend,

Max


----------



## Drornur (12. September 2008)

Servus!

Also im RL bin ich der Chris, bin 14 Jahre jung, lebe in Ingolstadt (Bayern, Audi-Werke),spiele auf dem Server Belegaer einen Zwergen Wächter, der Drornur heißt ;-)
Ich werde mir vornehmen, dass die Datenbank (besonders im Low-Level Bereicht) nicht mehr so lückenhaft ist =D


----------



## Aurengur (12. September 2008)

Welcome 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_jones (12. September 2008)

so, will mich auch mal vorstellen: Im echten Leben heiße ich Andreas, bin steinalt (wie alt, tut hier nichts zur Sache :-). Ich habe zur Zeit 4 Chars auf Morthond und 2 Kleine auf Belegaer.
Mein Main ist ein Kundi auf lvl 50. Daneben spiele ich noch einen 50er Waffi und nen 50er Jäger. 

Ich möchte mich erstmal unmschauen und dann überlegen, welche Sachen ich bearbeiten will.

Auf gutes Teamwork 
;-))


----------



## Thesahne (23. September 2008)

So dann stell ich mich auch danach mal vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alsoo...^^ mein name ist Daniel, bin 15 Jahre (leider) jung, wohn in der nähe von Oldenburg... 
Ich spiel im moment ein paar Chars auf Belegaer, mein Main ist eine Jägerin Lvl 37 (name Thaliraen, wer möchte einfach melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ich werd mich in nächster Zeit etwas mehr auf Evendim und die Gebiete in dem Lvl-Bereich konzentrieren... Ach ja ICQ nummer 231-352-649 falls jemand adden möchte, aber pls beim adden eben schreiben wer ihr seid weil ich sehr von Spammern bombadiert werd *g* 
Hoffe man trifft sich in-game oder mal im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

